# Cheaper alternative to the Phottix Multi Boom Flash Bracket



## sparelink (Oct 16, 2016)

Wanting to use umbrella soft boxes but seems like most limit the amount of tilt.  Only thing I have been able to find to fix this is the Phottix Multi Boom Flash Bracket. But they are pretty pricing I'm my opinion. Is there something similar on the market that would work at a lower cost?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2016)

Honestly, that seems fairly reasonable to me.  This sort of gear isn't cheap, at least if you want semi-decent quality (Which is about where Phottix fits; decent consumer grade).  You can probably find a knock-off MiC unit on eBay, but it will be considerably poorer quality.  Nothing quite like watching a couple of speedlights do their death spiral from 12' because your uber-cheap POS bracket failed...


----------



## chuasam (Oct 28, 2016)

Phottix is the cheap brand. You want cheaper? have a kid or spouse or friend hold the light.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 28, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Phottix is the cheap brand. You want cheaper? have a kid or spouse or friend hold the light.


Dude... Cowboy Studio makes Phottix look like Profoto!


----------



## chuasam (Oct 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Phottix is the cheap brand. You want cheaper? have a kid or spouse or friend hold the light.
> ...


Yes but I consider Cowboy Studio to be EXPENSIVE because it's crap and you'll have to replace it ASAP.
Opus is pretty rubbish too bought one for a one time job and it STILL fell apart.
My Profoto kit cost me $2,000 (on sale) and yet I consider it to be my cheapest solution as it has last me more than 7 years and going strong.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 28, 2016)

You get what you pay for, no doubt about it.


----------

